# Vanes distance from nock



## marc2005 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi.

I'm fletching my own arrows. I've a fletching jig with me. Just wondering what would be the right distance of the vanes from the end of the arrow(or nock)? The fletching jig is quite flexible. So I really not sure how far should I place the vanes. Are there other parameters I should consider?
I'm fletching a 27" arrow.

Many thanks!

Marc


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi just make sure you have the fletchs dont touch your face. You could try several postions. Ie fletch 1 near the end @ 3/4" then 1 @ 1 1/4" & give them a try.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i go with 1 inch from back of shaft


----------



## marc2005 (Jun 19, 2009)

The "back of shaft" or "the end", includes the nock or the groove of the nock or the end of the shaft without the nock? It sort of make a difference in this sort 1" or 1 1/4" ... THANKS!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I put mine 1" from end of shaft


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

The preset multi vane jigs (Arizona EZ Fletch and the Bohning Archery Tower and the like) have the pre set distance to 1"

Seems standard to me, personal prefernce from there


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I've been doing this for well over 35 years and I started with setting mine 1 1/2" from the nock groove. I put a line on my clamp with a Sharpie and have never changed it. Over the years nocks have changed a bit. Some have longer ears than others. Some vary a little to the nock groove, but not much more than 1/8" or so. So, I just put my fletch at my original Sharpie mark and glue 'em to the arrow. The position they are in keeps them off my face, steers the arrow well and that's all that's necessary.


----------

